
Palantir will have a lockup period after its direct listing - dancric
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/21/sources-say-palantir-will-have-a-lockup-period-after-its-direct-listing/
======
seattle_spring
I can't believe this article didn't get any traction. The fuck is the point of
a direct listing if the employees can't immediately gain liquidity?

